#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  [ Tutorial ] - FailOver eficiente modem roteado

## EvertonLuigi

_Aqui é um simples tutorial para quem tem 2 links e deseja colocar 1 link como backup, e caso queira utilizar em seu failover que está somente com check gateway, pode também é só adaptar a regra e reconfigurar de acordo com seu cenário, segue abaixo regras e explicações._

*CENÁRIO*
_eth1 - ISP1
eth2 - ISP2
eth3 - REDE LOCAL_

*Primero vamos adicionar as 2 rotas default com distance diferente para deixar somente o ISP2 como backup, somente irá sair tráfego pelo ISP2 se o ISP1 cair a internet. E também criamos 1 rota para o IP 208.67.222.222 para forçar o ping sair somente pelo ISP1 e fazer verificação de queda de link.*


```
/ip route 
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ISP1 check-gateway=ping distance=1 comment=ISP1
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ISP2 check-gateway=ping distance=2 comment=ISP2
add dst-address=208.67.222.222 gateway=ISP1 check-gateway=ping distance=1
```

 
*Agora vamos adicionar o netwatch para fazer ping no ip 208.67.222.222 a cada 15 segundos e ativar os script de acordo se ele está ativo ou inativo, segue a criação do netwatch.*


```
/tool netwatch
add host=208.67.222.222 interval=00:00:15 timeout=1000ms up-script=ativar-isp1 down-script=ativar-isp2
```

 
*Feito o netwatch vamos criar 2 script, 1 que vai ser ativo quando o link estiver ON e outro que será ativado quado o link ficar OFF.*


```
/system script
add name=ativar-isp1 policy=ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,password,sniff,sensitive source="/ip route set [/ip route find comment=ISP1] distance=1\r\n\r/ip route set [/ip route find comment=ISP2] distance=2"
add name=ativar-isp2 policy=ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,password,sniff,sensitive source="/ip route set [/ip route find comment=ISP1] distance=2\r\n\r/ip route set [/ip route find comment=ISP2] distance=1"
```

 

*Resumindo todo funcionamento.*
_O que as regras faz é testar via PING pela ISP1 se está funcionando a internet, se o IP DESTINO responder o PING, ele irá ativar o script ativar-isp1 que ele muda a distancia da rota default para menor valor e fica saindo tráfego por ela, caso ele não responde ele irá ativar o isp2 e alterar a distancia do ISP2 para menor valor e sair o tráfego pelo ISP2.


Tutorial feito por: Everton Luigi_

----------


## faelldantas

parabéns mais uma vez pela iniciativa!!! @*EvertonLuigi*, estrelinha pra vc!

----------


## EvertonLuigi

> parabéns mais uma vez pela iniciativa!!! @*EvertonLuigi*, estrelinha pra vc!


Obrigado Fael...

----------


## AndrioPJ

para modens roteados, você pode usar o proprio /ip route para testar e desativar o link, sem precisar de script

----------


## EvertonLuigi

> para modens roteados, você pode usar o proprio /ip route para testar e desativar o link, sem precisar de script


Não intendi... como fazer Andrio ?
nunca fiz dessa forma...

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Não intendi... como fazer Andrio ?
> nunca fiz dessa forma...


aqui tem um exemplo:
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=177732

----------


## EvertonLuigi

> aqui tem um exemplo:
> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=177732


Ah ta.. setando o gateway e check ping pelo ip de teste... legal, no final todos ficam iguais... eu gosto mesmo é de usar o netwatch pra desabilitar porta... assim independente da quantidade de link no balance eu consigo fazer 1 failover eficiente e muito funcional.... 
configurei essa semana balance com 4 LINKS e failover, desabilitando a rota por netwatch e script... muito funcional, modem roteados.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Ah ta.. setando o gateway e check ping pelo ip de teste... legal, no final todos ficam iguais... eu gosto mesmo é de usar o netwatch pra desabilitar porta... assim independente da quantidade de link no balance eu consigo fazer 1 failover eficiente e muito funcional.... 
> configurei essa semana balance com 4 LINKS e failover, desabilitando a rota por netwatch e script... muito funcional, modem roteados.


não exatamente
o check gateway está em cima do "gateway falso", que por sua vez está apontado para o IP de teste, que por sua vez está direcionado para sair por determinado link.

----------


## davidmilfont

Muito bom.Testado e aprovado.
Estrelinha....

----------

